# Progesterone and Morning Sickness ????



## CandiceCan (Jul 12, 2005)

I am finding my traditional understanding of progesterone and morning sickness totally challenged and am wondering if any of you have had the same experience. I am 9 weeks with #2 and am taking a progesterone supplement orally of 200 mg as well as 200 mg of cream topically. Before I started the cream and pill I was having really bad morning sickness. I have always believed that the morning sickness was a result of a climbing progesterone level. The higher your progesterone the sicker you were means the "safer" you are from miscarraige. As a matter of fact in the Natural Pregnancy book published by Mothering it states that very thing. However, where I got my Progesterone cream it is custom compounding pharmacy and the man who owns it is extremely knowledgable. He said that morning sickness occurs when the Estrogen and Progesterone levels are greatly different as in the first trimester of pregnancy. The Estrogen level is very high and the Prog level is climbing and until those levels become more equal that is what causes morning sickness. Has anyone else ever heard this?
He also said that the body absorbs about 10% of an orally swallowed Progesterone supplement. The reason dr.s perscribe the pill at all is because it shows up in the blood stream faster then the cream. When in reality the cream is better absorbed. Has anyone else ever heard this?

So for the last week I have taken the pills and the cream and it is amazing how much better I feel and do not have the extreme queasy feeling. If my blood sugar gets the least bit low I am in trouble but other then that I feel normal.

Can anyone else verify this as their experience? Sorry this post is so long but i am just amazed at how I feel and that I feel like I have been functioning with faulty information. I have a literal library of natural pregnancy books and do not ever remember reading anything to this affect. In fact last night I skimmed through several which is where I read in the Natural Pregnancy book by Mothering and Peggy O'Mara the correlation between morning sickness and less chance of mscarraige. What do you all think?







:


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

This was my experience as well... with my first pregnancy I was not on progestrone supplements and had morning sickness that absolutely killed me. If I'd been throwing up, it would have been hyperemesis, but it was just nausea and almost-vomiting constantly, to the point that I was almost disenrolled from my classes for having to rush to the bathroom all the time because I was so queasy.

Between my pregnancies, I went on progestrone supplementation for hormone problems and endometriosis and we continued the supplements throughout this pregnancy. I have had far less morning sickness, and what I have had was easily controlled by B6 + Unisom when before nothing - including Zofran - really worked. I've also felt like I had way more energy and was less exhausted and brain dead in this pregnancy than before.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

me too!

I have had two pregnancies, one with extremely low endogenous progesterone and a 200mg oral supplement - easily managed mild morning sickness.

This pregnancy I haven't had my progesterone checked, but I have no reason to beleive it's anywhere near normal (never has been before), but no supplements, and I am as sick as a dog. Still vomiting at past the halfway mark. WTF?


----------



## SSM (May 6, 2007)

I certainly don't notice any improvement with morning sickness using progesterone but I've also had 2 losses, one with progesterone count of 3 and another that never went above 6 and with both of those losses I still had horrible morning sickness--so for me at least I can safely say that progesterone certainly doesn't cause morning sickness and morning sickness is no guarentee of a safe pregnancy.
I think though that you find that many of the long held thoughts on progesterone are changing pretty rapidly as more and more studies are being done. It's true, oral progesterone is all but useless--I'm not sure why they'd put you one it especially if they already know that so little of what you ingest is actually making it to your uterine lining--I mean what is the good in falsely raising blood levels if the levels in the endometrial lining remain low?? The reason the suppositories are considered more effective (and around here most fertility clinics are no longer even using progesterone in oil injections after IVF they're just going to suppositories) is the hormone is absorbed directly into the blood vessels closest to the uterus. The hormone tends to quickly effect the vessels it reaches first, this is why spotting from the cervix is fairly common when using the suppositories vaginally.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I was also told this by my MW and found SOME relief with the progesterone cream. I don't think I used it enough because that's just like me to forget doses, etc.. even though I was so sick! You would think I would have been more motivated.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I had no morning sickness prior to taking progesterone pills or after either.

Also I haven't heard about taking progesterone cream during pregnancy. I have heard that suppositories are better absorbed where it needs to be (uterus) vs the pill that only a small percentage goes to where it needs to.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

i'm taking 300mg of the oral prometrium as a vaginal suppository. i was told by my re that the oral is bad because you can lose up to 30% of it! That's why they switched me to the vaginal...the oral wasn't doing the job.

As far as the m/s goes...this is the first time I've been sick in any of my pregnancies, and this is not the first time I've taken progesterone. I'm actually taking more this time (100mg more) and my m/s is worse!


----------



## adon (Oct 24, 2005)

progesterone actually makes me ill. i was on the cream before i was preg for other reasons, and it gave me m/s type symptoms














. but i have also been told that you can get just as sick from the high levels of estrogen, and are very sensitive to estrogen not just prog......so maybe taking the prog. actually levels it out a little to make you feel better???
















by the way i get very very ill with m/s for my pregs....i just assume it's because i am sensitive to prog. because of the reactions i had to it before being preg.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSM* 
I think though that you find that many of the long held thoughts on progesterone are changing pretty rapidly as more and more studies are being done. It's true, oral progesterone is all but useless--I'm not sure why they'd put you one it especially if they already know that so little of what you ingest is actually making it to your uterine lining--I mean what is the good in falsely raising blood levels if the levels in the endometrial lining remain low??

Oral progesterone is good for people who have general systemic issues with making or metabolizing progesterone -- mainly because of endometriosis or sensitivity to non-bioidentical progesterones from years of birth control which was supposed to work as treatment for cramps or endo. It's not nearly as effective for people who have problems with progesterone in the uterine lining or because of problems with the corpus luteum.


----------



## CandiceCan (Jul 12, 2005)

I am updating my thoughts on progesterone and morning sickness...I THOUGHT i was doing great until yesterday when I was violently ill all day long. Not cool. Last night i laid off the progesterone supplement and cream and today feel my normal level of urp without actually throwing up. I don't know what happened, had several honeymoon days of feeling great and then yesterday it just busted loose. I also had a terrible headache, I used to get those 100 years ago when I was still taking a birth control pill. So...now I must say that I do believe the progesterone made me very sick.


----------

